# Grenada Lake



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

Heading to Grenada Lake in Mississippi on Thursday for hopefully some trophy crappie fishing. Was wondering if any other OGF members have fished it and was wondering what their experience was like.Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You might want to move this to the Out of State forum and not the Ohio River forum. Grenada is awesome. If you have never been you might want to go with a guide one day. We went with John Harrison and he put us on some big slabs.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Be very careful it is extremely shallow!! Theres a road that runs across it that is sometimes submerged whish I could show you on a map. Get a good map of the lake and take it slow for a while. I hear they have been catching them 4-6' deep in 12-15' of water. Pay close attention to game laws & wear your life jacket when the big motor is running they arent playing and it would suprise me if you werent checked. When they say the fish need to be over 12" they mean OVER 12" not 12". Have fun and good luck. Were heading to Sardis on the 20th post back when you can and lets us know how your doing. When we were on Grenada last the best spot we found was on the west side of the bridge tha crosses the southern arm of the lake. There is a slew that goes around an ilsand on the west side of the bridge on the south bank we fished the channel that goes around the island.


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks much for the info on Grenada Lake and I apologize for it showing up on the Ohio River reports (my human error I'm sure). I am going out with John Harrison who called me last night and said he was catching numerous 15-16 inch slabs out of Sardis so he isn't sure which lake we'll be fishing. Taking my wife who isn't in the best of health but loves to fish so hopefully he can put us on some. I fish the central Ohio lakes a lot for saugeye, muskie, and crappie and fished the southeast Ohio lakes with the late Jim Corey( best fisherman I ever met and that includes both Al Linder and Babe Winkleman) and do quite well but this should be a nice break since mother nature isn't willing to ease up on the winter weather.Thanks again and Good fishing to You All.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

ABU65, me and a few other guys are heading to Sardis on the 20th also. Will be the first time for me but the guys I'm going with have been there several times. Maybe we should contact each other when we're down there to help with spots, depths, etc. We're staying in a house on Lower Sardis Lake.



Abu65 said:


> Be very careful it is extremely shallow!! Theres a road that runs across it that is sometimes submerged whish I could show you on a map. Get a good map of the lake and take it slow for a while. I hear they have been catching them 4-6' deep in 12-15' of water. Pay close attention to game laws & wear your life jacket when the big motor is running they arent playing and it would suprise me if you werent checked. When they say the fish need to be over 12" they mean OVER 12" not 12". Have fun and good luck. Were heading to Sardis on the 20th post back when you can and lets us know how your doing. When we were on Grenada last the best spot we found was on the west side of the bridge tha crosses the southern arm of the lake. There is a slew that goes around an ilsand on the west side of the bridge on the south bank we fished the channel that goes around the island.


----------



## Powertroll (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes it can be shallow but that's where your gonna want to be I fish often at Grenada I can give you some spots I would stay in Yalobusha side there is a boat ramp called South Greysport that would be your best bet then you can go east or west if you go west the channel is marked by plates on the stickups I would recommend heading for redgrass creek or up the Busha if you got a DSI your in business buttputtercreek is good also you gonna be spider rigging or one pole if your spider rigging remember sometimes they like it fast I mean like .6-.8 darndest thing ya ever see have a net handy cause you are about to go to the crappie MECCA of the world in my opinion any info you need let me know I live in KY grew up in SE Ohio and tourney fish all over for crappie and catfish and Grenada is by far my favorite crappie lake PM me I can give ya my # and I can give you some GPS for some spots Grenada can be rough too I've been there and had a heck of a time locating them but over the years I have found some pretty go to areas.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

thebige22 said:


> ABU65, me and a few other guys are heading to Sardis on the 20th also. Will be the first time for me but the guys I'm going with have been there several times. Maybe we should contact each other when we're down there to help with spots, depths, etc. We're staying in a house on Lower Sardis Lake.


Check your PM's!!!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Graysport is the ramp we used when at Grenada. That is the name of the road that the bridge is on I was referencing.


----------



## ChappyC (Nov 17, 2004)

Abu65 said:


> Graysport is the ramp we used when at Grenada. That is the name of the road that the bridge is on I was referencing.


Fishing Grenada has spoiled me for life Im afraid. All fish were over two pounds with my wife getting the biggest at 16.75 inches and three pounds. John Harrison who was suppose to take us out was having trouble with his wisdom teeth and had us go out with his guide friend by the name of Jason Golding. Jason owns a outdoor store by the lake thats incredible. When we arrived he invited us over to his house and he had some of the best looking rib steaks cooked over white oak I have ever seen. Little did I know they were for my wife and I. The wind was horrible(15-25) but the crappie Gods eased them up and the fishing was on. Lake was shallow but the crappie fishing was the best I've ever experienced in the US.Thanks OGF members for all the Info. 
Jason's website is [email protected]


----------

